# BITTE LÖSCHEN !



## Lunamii (24. August 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Wir (w24 und m27) wollen seid knapp einem Jahr Pause nun wieder einen Neuanfang wagen. Da wir auf Hordenseite nie wirklich zufrieden waren und das auch ein Grund für die Pause war suchen wir nun auf der Allianzseite nach unserem "Glück" 
Wir suchen eine freundliche, familiäre Gilde die nicht zu klein aber auch nicht zu groß ist. Wir selber haben zwei Kinder, daher ist es uns sehr wichtig dass das RL immer an erster Stelle steht und man Verständnis dafür hat wenn einer mittem im Spiel off muss weil die Kinder nach einem verlangen oder der gleichen. Wir haben interesse an gemeinsamen Aktivitäten aller Art inGame, mit uns kann man Pferde stehlen 
Wichtig ist uns auch der Umgang untereinander bzw miteinander. Ein netter/verrückter Haufen mit dem man auch einfach mal quatschen kann und sehr hilfsbereit ist wäre super! Wir sind KEINE Spaßbremsen und auch ein wenig "anders" wenn ihr versteht xD
Auch wenn wir zu zweit sind ... mit einem verrückten Haufen an der Seite macht es doch noch ein wenig mehr Spaß  Unsere Hauptspielzeiten wären ca 20uhr - ???. 
Habt ihr ein Herz für zwei etwas "andere" Wiedereinsteiger und interesse daran uns zu helfen, euch von uns helfen zu lassen, MIT uns zu zocken, quatschen ect und uns mal die Allianzseite von WoW zu zeigen dann meldet euch doch bei uns. Wir würden uns sehr sehr freuen wieder zu zocken und eine tolle Gilde im Rücken zu haben!

glg 

K & S


----------



## Chaegger (24. August 2012)

Hallo K & S,

wenn ich das so lese dann denke ich Ihr würdet gut zu uns passen, wenn ........
..... ja wenn da nicht dieverse Sachen wären die für euren Vorraussetztungen nicht passen würden.

so sind wir eine Horden Gilde auf dem Server Mug´thol und unsre Raidzeiten sind von 20:30 bis 23:00, da um 20:00 noch der Gildeninterne "Kinder ins Bettdringen"-Raid läuft 

Wenn ihr trotzdem lust habt euch mal mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen, uns findet man auch unter Friends-and-Family.de


----------



## arenasturm (24. August 2012)

in der überschrift steht doch: KEIN pvp server und allianz XD mady my day


----------



## colt179 (24. August 2012)

Wenn ihr interesse habt meldet euch wir sind neh kleine gilde auf madmortem ,hilfsbereitschaft ,rücksicht auf rl usw bei uns kein fremdwort!
Unsere Gilde Verein der wölfe (z.z st 16)sucht jeden netten spieler!
Anfragen bei fazu oder wolfmane ,klaumobi!!


----------



## Jondar (25. August 2012)

Moin, 

suchen immer noch! Haben uns mittlerweile für den Server Todeswache entschieden.


----------



## Ugla (27. August 2012)

Na dann ...
will ich doch erst mal Hallo sagen. Ihr sucht also eine nette und familäre Allianz Gilde auf der Todeswache. So weit ist das ja nicht schwer. Nett familär und von der Todeswache sind wir. Nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein, hmmm ... was ist groß und was klein. Wisst ihr ich als Gnomenfrau kenne das ja, dem einem bin ich zu klein dem anderen zu groß geworden. Also wenn ihr nach den Mitgliedern geht dann sind wir sicher zu groß. Wir haben allein über 50 Schurken bei uns. Wenn man die betrachtet die täglich online sind und dann vllt auch noch zu euren Zeiten kann es sein das ihr es für zu klein haltet. Aber was wollen wir uns über groß oder klein zerreden, liegt es doch immer im Auge des Betrachters.
Da erzähle ich euch doch lieber was über all die die nicht nur "Ein Herz für Gnome" haben, sondern es auch noch jedem offen unter ihrem Namen zeigen. Wir sind halt eine kleine Gemeinschaft die mehr Wert auf das "miteinander" legt als auf "Erfolge oder Content". Wir beteidigen uns seit 2,5 Jahren an einem Lvl-Stop-Projekt, gehen zusammen Marken farmen in 85er HC oder questen gemeinsam mit den Twinks. Auch in den BGs sollen sich einige rumtreiben. Uns ist klar ds man nicht alles zusammen machen kann, allein schon aus den verschiedenen Onlinezeiten. Auch gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten und unterschiedliche Interessen das nicht immer alls ejtzt und sofort geht. Aber wir versuchen so viel wie möglich zusammen zu machen. Wir kennen uns zum Teil schon seit Release aber manchmal auch erst seit 2 Monaten. Bei uns gibt es keinen Zwang (wie auch) oder irgend welche Vorschriften oder Regeln. Einen "vernünftigen Umgangston" erwarten wir zwar nicht, er herrscht aber vor. Genau so wie ihr bei uns auf Rollenspiel treffen werdet. Auch hier gilt - wem es gefällt der macht mit, wem es nicht gefällt der macht halt was anderes. 

Sollte es das sein was ihr sucht und ihr "Ein Herz für Gnome" habt dann lade ich euch gern ein sich unseren kleinen Haufen einmal näher anzusehen. Ihr könnt mir auch gern inGame Löcher in den Bauch fragen oder ihr kommt einfach mal auf ein Bier zu uns in den Biergarten.
Sollte ich nicht da sein so fragt einfach wen der "Ein Herz für Gnome" offen zeigt. Sagt einfach Sambi schickt euch, dann wissen die was zu tun ist ...

Euch bei eurer Suche viel Erfolg und möget ihr finden was ihr sucht.
Viel Glück auf euren Wegen und mögen die unseren sich einmal kreuzen.

Sambi _*die einladend lächeld noch schnell die Visitenkarte dazu legt_

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
Mehr als nur ein Biergarten
Sturmwind-Kathedralviertel
Eingang von den Kanälen
TODESWACHE

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi


Edith fügt an: 
Wo wir grad bei "Werbung" sind und für alle die gern nebenbei eine ZEITUNG lesen, 
hier die aller erste Ausgabe von *"Der Bote"* die Zeitung der Todeswache

http://www.todeswache-bote.de/


----------



## kobayashi55 (31. August 2012)

Hallo, ihr beiden.

Solltet ihr noch suchen schaut doch mal auf unserer HP vorbei www.phoenix-hort.de

Gilde Phoenix / Todeswache / Allianz


----------

